# Hamachi Alternative? LAN über VPN?!



## goobeldo (10. Juli 2009)

*Hamachi Alternative? LAN über VPN?!*

Hi Leute,

ich bin mittlerweile total unzufrieden mit Hamachi und suche nach Alternativen! Gibts mittlerweile in irgendeiner Art ein vielleicht konfiguriertes VPN was das Spielen über LAN möglich macht?

Wäre für jeden Hinweis dankbar und auch offen für neues 

gruß goobeldo


----------



## joker764 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hamachi Alternative? LAN über VPN?!*

Servus,

da gibts ein Haufen Alternativen.
Schau am Besten nach Communities die mit OpenVPN arbeiten.
Somit ist das Ganze auch transparent.

Kannst Ja Deine Erfahrungen mitteilen.


----------



## dot (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hamachi Alternative? LAN über VPN?!*

OpenVPN! Du musst dich nur durch die Konfiguration "pruegeln". :-/


----------



## Mexxim (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hamachi Alternative? LAN über VPN?!*

Tunngle find ich richtig gut, wenn nicht grad die server überlastet ist (deine internetleitung sollte >DSL1000 sein damit du auch auf server mit mehr als 30 leuten joinen kannst).

Ansonsten sind dort halt auch massig viele leute unterwegs, grad bei den populären spielen ist immer richtig was los.

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## goobeldo (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hamachi Alternative? LAN über VPN?!*

boaa ey.... ich hab gestern 2 Stunden nach so VPN Zeugs gesucht und bin dann auf eine noch ganz kleine Community gestoßen, wo man zusammen über das LAN spielen kann. 

Wir haben die ganze Nacht COD5 und Fifa2009 gespielt  mit Teamspeak, die dort auch zu finden sind. 

Teamspeak Server stellen die dort auch kostenlos zur Verfügung. Krass krass .... geilo ist das  

Man findet es auf http://www.wakusi.de

Kennt das überhaupt schon jemand?  

gruß goobeldo


----------

